# International Money Order



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Anyone ever obtain an International Money Order from PHL Post? I know there's other ways to send money overseas but that's what I need. They list it as a service, but apparently not all of their branches can issue one and they don't list the locations that do on the website. I'm in Cebu. The listed phone numbers don't seem to work either. Thanks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JRB__NW said:


> Anyone ever obtain an International Money Order from PHL Post? I know there's other ways to send money overseas but that's what I need. They list it as a service, but apparently not all of their branches can issue one and they don't list the locations that do on the website. I'm in Cebu. The listed phone numbers don't seem to work either. Thanks.


I've never done it. However, rather than Philpost, I'd suggest using a major bank to buy the money order. Those overseas would likely have a hard time cashing or even depositing one from a Philippine post office. I'd use a bank to be safe..


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks Jet Lag, good idea. My gf inquired at BPI and said she could get one, but I was reluctant as I still don't understand how that would technically work (ie. clear their US bank) but I suppose it's worth a try. BPI apparently thought it wouldn't be a problem. Lol, I always just pay for things with credit cards but this (large) US government organization doesn't accept them.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JRB__NW said:


> Thanks Jet Lag, good idea. My gf inquired at BPI and said she could get one, but I was reluctant as I still don't understand how that would technically work (ie. clear their US bank) but I suppose it's worth a try. BPI apparently thought it wouldn't be a problem. Lol, I always just pay for things with credit cards but this (large) US government organization doesn't accept them.


BPI is a large and well known bank. Metrobank is very good also as they have a large branch in New York City. In either case, the US bank would likely let someone deposit the money order and hold it for clearing as they would do here in the islands.
Gets complicated sometimes..


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I had sent a bank check in US dollars from BPI to Consular Office in Chicago together with documents for authentication. No problems.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Western Union is recognized worldwide, you might give them a shot. I bought car parts in Japan using WU. I paid WU in PHP, they converted to USD, and then paid out in Japan in Yen.

Fred


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

esv1226 said:


> I had sent a bank check in US dollars from BPI to Consular Office in Chicago together with documents for authentication. No problems.


Perfect. That really helps.. Thanks everybody.


----------

